# Corrupted Cozad!



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is what happens to those Midwesterners who get a taste of the Good Life here in the Deep South.....










Careful Marty!.....That Sweet Tea and Grits for Breakfast will get you everytime!

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That Sweet Tea and Grits for Breakfast will get you everytime!
He looks buzzed alright! hehehe


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! Will the sky fall?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Is he going to letter it for Union Pacific!?!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Narrow gauge on the North Table Creek! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

Say it ain't so, Marty! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Nice shot Cale. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

-Brian


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Give him some more electric tea... he might just buy a live steamer! hehehe


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm,, what store and how much???


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now guys, don't tease Marty too much!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif - Corruption can be a "two-way street"!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

I'm guilty too /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif - in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

"Exhibit A" - Prior to this year's Amhearst Railway Society train show:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif




























"Exhibit B" - AFTER /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif this year's Amhearst show!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif




























-But in my own defense /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif - many railfans have long considered Alco PA's to be "HONORARY STEAM LOCOMOTIVES!"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif - Presenting "Exhibit C" for the defense!"                                       Tom

www.youtube.com/watch

*


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I want to see that thing with the batteries installed inside. No battery car allowed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a Narrow Gauge gleam in his little beady eyes? Jerry


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

"Give yourself to the dark side."

Welcome, Marty!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just don't seem to fit in with all those E units/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif.  Looks like maybe it may be the demise of the diesel power/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif  Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 02/18/2008 4:44 PM
*Now guys, don't tease Marty too much!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif - Corruption can be a "two-way street"!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif

I'm guilty too /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif - in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

"Exhibit A" - Prior to this year's Amhearst Railway Society train show:/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif










"Exhibit B" - AFTER /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif this year's Amhearst show!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif



















-But in my own defense  - many railfans have long considered Alco PA's to be "HONORARY STEAM LOCOMOTIVES!"                                      Tom



*
You don't NEED a defense for that move. What a worthy acquisition! Very impressive.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I know the feeling well, having vastly expanded my small railroad empire from a historic steamer line into the modern world of the large, impressive 1:29 streamliners.  







_*Above*: late 2005:  temporary track supports hold two new passenger lines--the beginning of the Phase II 1:29 line.   Above it is the older 1:24 CRNW (steam engine) line._


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's wonderful........  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  Now Marty will build a complete line just for the narrow gauge mining and lumber with steep grades and short curves.  We can run all our geared and psuedo geared, slow running locomotives on it and get out of the way of them big ABBA dismals, Challengers and Big Boys from the main lines... 

Good job, Marty....   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeez guys, give poor ol' Marty a break...   

It's not like he actually touched the thing!!   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

See, it's still in the box, so maybe this could be the Large Scale version of "Safe Steam"...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Marty was just moving that box out of the way, so he could get to some modern stuff underneath/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
Rod


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am appauld/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Rod knows me best, if you read my lips, its burning, get it out of my hands.  It was great meeting Cale and visiting off/on. He tried to convert me but i just couldm't

And Ron S. I'm very proud of you running those passenger trains on your historical RR. what are those cars on the top shelf???USAT?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Yep, I knew we'd get some blood pressures up...it worked!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif



I actually bought the Climax and hunted Marty down for a "Photo-op"...We both kinda thought you guys would think he'd lost it!  I had a great time getting to visit with Marty and others at the show.  I will take this opportunity to encourage any of you who have never attended a show, to make it a point to go...even if you must travel a bit...it is a great deal of Fun!

Cale

oh and the Climax was had for less than $250 and appears to have a Phoenix Card inside...it will venture to WA state in a few months for full RCS conversion!-get ready Dave!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait until I get Marty the next time he is at a show I'm at. Think he's corrupted now! Think Speedo's! 
LAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 02/20/2008 3:58 PM
.......Think Speedo's! 
LAO

uh...no Thanks!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif.

...well on second thought, the idea of Cozad in a Bikini streaking through the venue with DeKeles and video camera in tow would be pretty hilliarious!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I have noticed, the banquet has not been covered by the main web site on sight. But thats OK.


----------

